# IVF fund



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi all we were talking on the donor thread about money and cost of tx, i had said i was skint and my FET would have to be delayed, and how angry i was at the thought of having spent 30k and having notheing but debt and heartache to show. well one of the girls said we should have a fund.
I have been thinking about this and wonder if we could do such a thing, not for me i will have the money jsut a few months later that had planned. But if we all say were to put £2 per month into an account and do fund raising, then the ladies who really are not in a position to pay for their tx could apply for help, ther are loads of us i am sure we could do something,
What do yous think, could this work or would it be abused??
just a thought      
kim xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Kim (Buster)  

I think it is a lovely idea in principal hon, but can you imagine having to pick the ladies to benefit from the fund.  With such poor provision for NHS funding for fertility treatment, there would be many ladies coming forward. Perhaps we could get some type of petition together to protest to the local pct's re funding?

Louj x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

i think as you say it would be difficult to decided who was worthy of it, as everyone is, but i think we could help, there are so many of us, and i am by no means rich at all but can get the money together for my tx, but i know there are others who are much worse of than me and paying for tx is just an unreachable dream, maybe there could be a panel that could decided on each individual case, and maybe even just giving something towards tx could help, i know it is a difficult one but i give money every month to save the earth and rspca, but i would be more than willing to give this to someone who could not afford tx, or to a fund to help.
but also think the clinics are charging far to much as are the drug companies, and as  we are such a large group we could as you say try and change this to.
hay we could even start up our own non profit making clinic, right i have taken that to far now       but you can but dream, that every one who requires this tx gets it, 
kim xxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

it must only be me who has these thoughts


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

i think it's a lovely idea...could be quite hard to administer but i'm sure it could be done....i for 1 wouldn't mind contributing.  we have struggled to pay for our tx but we have managed only because DH got a new job with better pay and if he works a saturday we can put that extra away...plus we have just had to do without putting new kitchen/bathroom etc (which we badly need) in as i feel tx is far more important!!     but we would never have been able to have this tx if DH hadn't got that new job and our NHS clinic had no donors at the time.  That's looking much more promising and they told me last month that by the summer they'll be offering the top 20 couples on their waiting list tx...we're 11th so if I'm not pregnant by then I won't need to pay for any more tx.  it would be kinda hard to "choose couples" but again, I'm sure it could be done.


----------

